# [A] 16" Rad - Commencal Ramones Supreme



## Surtre (30. November 2015)

Eigentlich wäre ich nie auf die Idee gekommen einen Aufbauthread zu starten, @ONE78 hat mich dann aber doch ins Grübeln gebracht. Ich werde mich hier nun doch daran versuchen, ein paar Dinge des nächsten Rads unserer großen Tochter nach und nach vorzustellen. Eine waschechte Aufbaudoku wird es allerdings nicht werden, dafür bin ich zu ungeduldig, was das Schrauben und Bearbeiten angeht.
In diesem Teil des Forums muss ich ja nicht extra erwähnen, das vieles an Arbeit an den kleinen Rädern objektiv betrachtet eigentlich unnötig ist, aber eine Meeeeeenge Spaß macht. 
Ich würde mich riesig über Input freuen. 

Bislang war und ist unsere Große mit ihrem Laufrad und 12" Fahrrad unterwegs:









Als nächstes sollte aufbauend auf den Erfahrungen und dem Werkzeuginvest des 12"-Rades ein 16"-Fahrrad ins Haus kommen. Die einzigen Eckdaten zum Start des Vorhabens waren:
-Farbschema grün (auf Wunsch der Fahrerin) und rot
-HTII-Kurbel, da ich noch Schalen meines Lieblingsinnenlagers in rot liegen hatte
-Zwei Scheibenbremsen
-Selbstbaunaben

Los ging es mit der Teilesuche dann auch schon kurz nachdem das 12"-Rad auf Basis eines Supurb BO12 fertig geworden war. Zum Farbschema kam poliertes Alu hinzu, da polierbare 16"-Felgen ins Haus getrudelt sind, die mal wieder optisch an ein bekanntes Produkt großer Räder angepasst wurden.



Es handelt sich angeblich um Remerx Dragon Felgen, die ich im Ebay-shop eines Kinderradherstelles gekauft habe.
Gegenüber den eher einfach verabeiteten 12"-Felgen, wirken die Teile mit einer richtigen Hohlkammer direkt erwachsen.


----------



## -N0bodY- (30. November 2015)

Aboniert, das wird bestimmt wieder aller erste Sahne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spümco (1. Dezember 2015)

Super - Danke schonmal vorab für die sicher feinen Anregungen!


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. Dezember 2015)

Bin dabei, wird gut 

Bin schon sehr auf die Selbstbaunaben und die 2 Scheibenbremsen + Aufnahmen gespannt. Bremsadapter wirst du vermutlich gleich anschweißen, oder? Scheibendurchmesser? 140? Was für Bremsen? XT - XTR? Fragen über Fragen...Ich bin so aufgeregt.


----------



## Surtre (1. Dezember 2015)

Freut mich, dass die Idee gefällt.
Weiter geht es mit dem Rahmen, der ähnlich wie die Felgen nach dem Motto "bei dem Preis kann man es mal probieren" ins Haus kam:
Eine Discaufnahme hatte er nicht und das Steuerrohr hat mir nicht ganz gefallen. Mit ein bisschen Nacharbeit habe ich mich aber damit angefreundet. Wie beim 12"-Rad wurde das Steuerrohr und das Tretlagergehäuse ausgefräst. Dahinterliegendes überflüssiges Material wurde entfernt.





Zussätzlich wurde die äußere Form von Steuerrohr und Tretlagergehäuse angepasst.





Die Cantisockel und die originale Zugführung wurden entfernt, stattdessen sollten PM140-Aufnahme und Zugwannen angeschweißt werden. So sah es vor dem Schweißen aus:



Der Bremssattel steht nahezu oben an der Scheibe, so dass beim Verschieben des Hinterrades in den horizontalen Ausfallenden sich die Überdeckung von Belägen und Scheibe nicht allzu arg ändert.
Im hinteren Rahmendreieck war leider kein Platz für den Bremssattel. Eine interne Leitungsführung hätte man sicherlich auch umsetzen können.
Geschweißt wurde der Rahmen bei Karsten Gleiss in Pattensen und dort auch gepulvert. Die Entscheidung für einen Grünton war schnell getroffen: Unsere Große hat sofort gerufen "Die Farbe möchte ich haben.", als Karsten ein neongründes Musterrohr aus der Schublade zog. 
Nach dem Schweißen und der Farbgebung:



Basis für die Basteleien war ein Commencal Ramones 16 Rahmen:
Dem gepulverten Rahmen den Look eines großen Commencalrahmens zu geben lag nahe. Ein Commencal hat mir immer ganz besonders gefallen, erst recht in dem Aufbau von @lipmo51 



Herausgekommen ist im Grunde genommen ein Commencal Ramones Supreme V3 Rahmen im Stile der Atherton-Edition, auf unsere Familie gemünzt:






Damit das Steuerrohr wieder dicht ist, wurde eine dünne Carbonplatte aufgeklebt:


----------



## Surtre (1. Dezember 2015)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Scheibendurchmesser? 140? Was für Bremsen? XT - XTR? Fragen über Fragen...Ich bin so aufgeregt.


Vorn und hinten werden 140mm Scheiben verbaut. Die Wunschbremse wäre die Formaula R1 Racing, die auch am Jumper verbaut ist. Die Vernunft würde die XT nehmen. Aktuell tendiere ich zum Zwischenweg und einer 985er XTR-Bremse (siehe Signatur ).


----------



## Dr.Hossa (1. Dezember 2015)

Schön anzusehen, wenn gekonnt Metallbau auf Fotografie trifft.
Abo!


----------



## nollak (1. Dezember 2015)

Top und alles super umgesetzt!


----------



## lolobo4 (1. Dezember 2015)

Wenn man die Bilder so sieht verspürt man dass Bedürfniss sich auch ein Kind zuzulegen...


----------



## below (1. Dezember 2015)

Na wenn das kein Grund ist


----------



## spümco (1. Dezember 2015)

Sehr schön beschrieben - Was wiegt denn der Rahmen nach der Schönheitskur?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyborg (1. Dezember 2015)

lolobo4 schrieb:


> verspürt man dass Bedürfniss sich auch ein Kind zuzulegen


Nur wegen geilen Bildern sollte man nicht gleich unüberlegt handeln.


----------



## ONE78 (1. Dezember 2015)

So wollte ich das sehen. Da bin ich gerne dran schuld. Top!


----------



## Surtre (1. Dezember 2015)

spümco schrieb:


> Sehr schön beschrieben - Was wiegt denn der Rahmen nach der Schönheitskur?


Das ist ziemlich ernüchternd:



Die Erleichterungsmaßnahmen wurden von der mehrlagigen Pulverbeschichtung kompensiert. Vor dem Pulvern habe ich den Rahmen natürlich nicht gewogen.


----------



## below (1. Dezember 2015)

Nicht ärgern - den Rahmen hätte Commencal selbst auch nicht besser hinbekommen. Der sieht echt genial aus!


----------



## spümco (1. Dezember 2015)

Immer noch leichter als das Original - die Optik zählt hier echt mehr und ich bin mir ja sicher das die Anbauteile das Rad schon nicht übergewichtig werden lassen...


----------



## paradox (1. Dezember 2015)

Sehr cool @Surtre 
Ich bin gespannt was Du aus dem Rad machst.
Mein 16" muss aus bekannten Gründen erst einmal pausieren.
Ich bin auf die Umsetzung sehr gespannt!

Aboniert ist dieser Faden selbstverständlich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (1. Dezember 2015)

Tolles Teil wird das. Ich wünschte ich hätte auch das Geschick dafür!


----------



## iceis (2. Dezember 2015)

Surtre schrieb:


>



Welche Fräsmaschine benutzt du?


----------



## Surtre (2. Dezember 2015)

iceis schrieb:


> Welche Fräsmaschine benutzt du?


Ich habe einen Emco Fräsmotor mit Säule von einer Maximat 7 im Einsatz. Der Kreuztisch kam extra dazu.


----------



## Surtre (2. Dezember 2015)

Gerade eingetroffener Carbon-Kleinkram:






Ich weiß nicht, ob der Eingreifschutz am 16"-Rad tatsächlich noch notwendig ist, bis auf kanpp 2g Mehrgewicht für den Schutz und noch ein bisschen für die Kabelbinder pro Rad schadet es aber auch nicht.


----------



## KIV (2. Dezember 2015)

Nicht notwendig, aber leider geil..!


----------



## paradox (2. Dezember 2015)

Surtre schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Emco Fräsmotor mit Säule von einer Maximat 7 im Einsatz. Der Kreuztisch kam extra dazu.


 

Will auch haben!


----------



## iceis (2. Dezember 2015)

Surtre schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Emco Fräsmotor mit Säule von einer Maximat 7 im Einsatz. Der Kreuztisch kam extra dazu.



Nehme an wenn Stahl damit behandelt wird ist es mehr ein zerstäuben als fräsen?
Habe bisher immer nur gelesen das solche Fräsmaschinen für die Bearbeitung von z.b. Messing und Alu gut brauchbar sind und bei Stahl das ganze zu labil ist.

Steckst einiges an Herzblut rein, find ich gut, weiter so!


----------



## Surtre (3. Dezember 2015)

Stahl ist doch sowieso zu schwer.


----------



## Surtre (3. Dezember 2015)

paradox schrieb:


> Will auch haben!


Einen Raum dafür kannst Du ja jetzt einplanen. 

Weiter geht es mit der Gabel:
Da es 16"-Gabeln mit Discaufnahme mal wieder nicht wie Sand am Meer gibt, wollte ich eigentlich eine Pace RC31 kürzen. Da ich es nie geschaftt habe diese am eigenen Rad zu verbauen, wäre es jetzt die Gelegenheit gewesen.  @BikerDad hat es ja bereits erfolgreich durchgeführt:



Zu dem Zeitpunkt gab es kein erschwingliches Exemplar, weshalb ich bei einer günstigen PRO XCR Carbongabel in ähnlichem Aufbau zum Kürzen zugelangt habe(kein Bild zur Hand). ...zwar schwerer, dafür aber mit PM-Aufnahme.  Die integrierten Cantisockel (weshalb sie wohl so günstig war), haben keine ausreichende gerade Rohrlänge zum Kürzen ermöglicht. Die Gabel und insbesondere die Krone erschienen mir aber insgesamt optisch sowieso zu breit für den kleinen Rahmen.

Zweiter Versuch:
Bontrager Satellite Elite Gabel: Cyclocrossgabel mit schmaler Krone und kürzbarem Aufbau:

Gekürzt, bearbeitet, aufgehübscht:



(Einbaubreite Nabe: 85mm)

Dann die Ernüchterung: Die Gabel ist reichlich schwer und - auch wenn Krone und Ausfallenden meinen Geschmack treffen - optisch zu dünn für den Rahmen:





(177mm Schaft)


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Dezember 2015)

Eine RC31 zu kürzen, ist für mich schon purer Frevel 
Und Daumenschalthebel sowieso.

Jetzt verstehe ich auch deinen Kommentar:



> Oh schön, dann ist ja jetzt die Pace übrig, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Hossa (3. Dezember 2015)

iceis schrieb:


> Nehme an wenn Stahl damit behandelt wird ist es mehr ein zerstäuben als fräsen?
> Habe bisher immer nur gelesen das solche Fräsmaschinen für die Bearbeitung von z.b. Messing und Alu gut brauchbar sind und bei Stahl das ganze zu labil ist.
> 
> Steckst einiges an Herzblut rein, find ich gut, weiter so!



Die EMCO spielt aber trotzdem in einer eigenen Liga für so eine kleine Maschine.
Leider geil!


----------



## KIV (3. Dezember 2015)

Bei dem ganzen Aufwand: Warum lässt Du Dir nicht eine Gabel bauen, z.B. von Gebla @Edelziege ..?
Oder Du fragst Herrn Fischer von Kaniabikes.eu nach einer unlackierten Gabel und machst die Cantisockel ab und Scheibenbremssockel dran.


Aber eigentlich habe ich eh das Gefühl, dass das Rad schon lange fertig ist und wir hier nur mit Zeitverzögerung gefüttert werden. Oder Du bist unglaublich schnell...


----------



## Surtre (3. Dezember 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Jetzt verstehe ich auch deinen Kommentar:







KIV schrieb:


> Bei dem ganzen Aufwand: Warum lässt Du Dir nicht eine Gabel bauen, z.B. von Gebla @Edelziege ..?
> Oder Du fragst Herrn Fischer von Kaniabikes.eu nach einer unlackierten Gabel und machst die Cantisockel ab und Scheibenbremssockel dran.



Da hätte es bestimmt Möglichkeiten gegeben. Die Idee der kurzen "großen" Gabel hatte sich nur schon tiefer in den Kopf gegraben.
Eine gemuffte Rahmen/Gabelkombi hatte ich anfangs auch sehr charmant gefunden.






Zum Glück (auch für die RC31-Population) gibt es ja noch mehr Umtriebige, die merkwürdige Ideen bezüglich Kinderräder im Kopf haben. @paradox hat eine Carbongabel im Reich der Mitte aufgetan, die schon ziemlich kurz ist.  Nochmals Danke dafür!
Der Rest der überflüssigen EBH konnte (wenn auch nicht allzu fasergerecht) noch entfernt werden. Kopfauflage und Gewinde für eine Spannanchse sind jetzt integriert. Die Einbaubreite hat sich auf 85mm reduziert, der Abstand Discaufnahme-Ausfallende ist entsprechend nicht mehr original.







Der Übergang zum Steuersatz ist zwar nicht ideal und die Optik ist weniger technisch, die Proportionen gefallen mir aber insgesamt besser. Den Abschluss unten kann man sicherlich eleganter lösen.



Das Gewicht ist auch ganz o.k. (mit 400mm Schaft und integrierter Spannachse)


----------



## KIV (3. Dezember 2015)

KIV schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich habe ich eh das Gefühl, dass das Rad schon lange fertig ist und wir hier nur mit Zeitverzögerung gefüttert werden.


q.e.d.


----------



## Surtre (3. Dezember 2015)

Nee nee, fertig ist das Rad noch lange nicht.


----------



## KIV (3. Dezember 2015)

Na dann is ja gut. Ich krieg nämlich mein Zeug nie so schnell fertig, wie ich mir vornehme...
Super Faden übrigens, mach bitte schnell(!) so weiter!


----------



## Diman (3. Dezember 2015)

@Surtre: Was ist das für eine China-Gabel?


----------



## Triturbo (3. Dezember 2015)

Ganz ganz großes Kino  tolle Arbeit und die Liebe zum Detail kann ich bis hier spüren. Da bekommt man Lust, ein Kinderbike zu bauen  auch wenn ich keinen kenne, der eins bräuchte


----------



## iceis (4. Dezember 2015)

Surtre schrieb:


> Stahl ist doch sowieso zu schwer.



xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (5. Dezember 2015)

Diman schrieb:


> @Surtre: Was ist das für eine China-Gabel?


Diese hier wurde gekürzt:
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/The-n...the-front-fork-road-car-Disc/32439768522.html


----------



## -N0bodY- (5. Dezember 2015)

Um wie viel musstest du die Gabel denn kürzen? Die schaut doch so schon mega kurz aus.

Aber richtig gut umgesetzt, im ersten Moment denkt man nicht das die Gabel gekürzt wurde


----------



## Surtre (5. Dezember 2015)

Um 24mm wurde die EBH gekürzt. (Die auf der Shopseite angegebene Gabellänge stimmt nicht mit der Einbauhöhe überein.)


----------



## Surtre (5. Dezember 2015)

In Vorbereitung auf den 2. Advent:


----------



## -N0bodY- (5. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt stellst du sogar das Lametta schon selber her?


----------



## Surtre (13. Dezember 2015)

Das letzte Teil, das schon ein wenig länger fertig gestellt ist und das ich bereits im Selbstbau- und Kinderkurbelthread gepostet hatte:



Basis war eine Ultegra 3fach-Kurbel. Warum ausgerechnet diese? Eine HTII-Kurbel sollte es sein, weil ich, wie eingangs schon erwähnt, noch Teile für ein HTII-Reset-Lager im Keller liegen hatte. Die Wahl auf eine RR-Kurbel ist dann aufgrund des initialen Q-Faktors gefallen. Ich hätte die Kurbelarme zwar davon unabhängig sowieso weiter zusammengeschoben, von der 960er XTR-Kurbel abgesehen, wäre bei den Shimano-MTB-Kurbeln danach aber nicht mehr viel Überdeckung in den Verzahnungen zwischen Welle und Kurbelarmen übrig geblieben. Wenn dann auch noch ein kleines KB-Blatt (<30 Zähne) verbaut werden soll, bleibt nicht mehr viel Entscheidungsspielraum.




(Bild von der Sheldon-Brown-HP)

An der Kurbel wurde zuerst die Stirnseite der Welle weiträumig freigelegt und die Welle ausgepresst. Danach wurden an der gewünschten neuen Pedalposition (105mm) Auflageflächen auf Kurbelarmvorder- und -rückseite gefräst, Bohrungen gesetzt und das neue Kurbelende herausgearbeitet.






Zum Verbergen der offenen Kurbelarme und damit sich dort niemand verletzt, wurden handelsübliche Kurbelkappen angepasst:


+

Der Kurbelarm ist an der neuen Pedalposition hohl, siehe auch dieses schöne Röntgenbild von @_PETE_:




(http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kurbel-kuerzen-kleine-fotostory.645259/page-8#post-13298836)
Das Pedal stützt sich deshalb in einer Gewindehülse ab, die von hinten in den Kurbelarm gesteckt wird. Das Innere des Kurbelarms wurde aufgefräst, damit in diesem eine Hülse Platz finden kann, die beim Anziehen des Pedals den Kraftfluss zwischen Pedalauflage auf der Vorderseite und Gewindehülsenauflage auf der Kurbelrückseite schließt.



Am Kurbelstern wurde außen der nicht benötigte Lochkreis und innen überflüssiges Material weggefräst. Ein paar weitere Ausfräsungen, dekorative Flächen und gekürzte KB-Aufnahmen später wurde die Kurbel enteloxiert und poliert. Danach wurde die gekürzte und aufgebohrte Welle mit Temperaturunterschied eingesetzt und die antriebsseitige Demontageöffnung mit einer dünnen Carbonplatte verschlossen.
Für das Innenlager hatte ich noch eine selbstgebastelte Carbonhülse herumliegen. Das Kettebblatt wird hoffentlicht noch gegen ein schwarzes Exemplar getauscht.




Die Optik des 5-Arm-Spiders und das Gewicht gefallen mir noch nicht 100%ig. Mal sehen, ob ich das Thema Kurbel für dieses Rad nochmal angehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (14. Dezember 2015)

Ganz großes Kino @Surtre


----------



## marcel_wob (14. Dezember 2015)

Wenn du die Kurbel nicht verbauen willst, wüsste ich da einen dankbaren Abnehmer... ;-)


----------



## Surtre (15. Dezember 2015)

Die Nabenflansche sind fertig!



Die Fehler in den Oberflächen verschwinden hoffentlich schnell unter einer Schicht Dreck.  Polierte Teile sind aber auch ekelhaft zu fotografieren...






Das Ausrichten, Bohren und Fräsen auf dem Teilapparat ist nun erstmal vorbei. Weiter geht es als nächstes mit den letzten Drehteilen für die Naben.


----------



## Dr.Hossa (15. Dezember 2015)

Na leck!
Das ist jetzt aber scho a bissal pervers geil


----------



## Brainman (15. Dezember 2015)

Einfach nur *GUT *


----------



## Roelof (16. Dezember 2015)

Surtre schrieb:


> ...Weiter geht es als nächstes mit den letzten Drehteilen für die Naben...


Achse und Nabenhülse aus CFK??


----------



## Surtre (16. Dezember 2015)

Nur die Nabenhülse wird aus CFK sein, siehe hier. Innen ist mangels Material alles aus Alu.


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Dezember 2015)

Polierte Teile sind ekelhaft zu fotografieren, aber live schön anzuschauen 

Bleibt es von der Optik her so, oder wird noch eloxiert?

Sehr gute Arbeit


----------



## ONE78 (16. Dezember 2015)

Warum sind denn die Vorgänger so schwer?


----------



## Surtre (16. Dezember 2015)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Bleibt es von der Optik her so, oder wird noch eloxiert?



Die Teile bleiben diesmal blank um beim Deemax-Ultimate-Thema zu bleiben.




@ONE78: Die neuen Naben werden wegen der größeren Einbaubreiten und der Discaufnahmen leider sogar noch schwerer werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spümco (16. Dezember 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Warum sind denn die Vorgänger so schwer?


Komma übersehen?


----------



## ONE78 (16. Dezember 2015)

spümco schrieb:


> Komma übersehen?


Haha, sehr gut! Ja hab ich...
So macht das auch wieder Sinn!!!


----------



## [email protected] (17. Dezember 2015)

Wahnsinnig cooles Teil. Der Rahmen, die Gabel und die Kurbel. Echt super.
Wenn ich endlich so richtig sesshaft werde muss auch ne Fräse und ne Drehbank in die Werkstatt - und ein Schweißgerät.


----------



## Surtre (21. Dezember 2015)

Mooorgen, Kinder, wird's was geben, 
mooorgen könnten die Naben fertig sein...


----------



## jts-nemo (21. Dezember 2015)

Ich finde es gibt der Sache noch etwas extra, dass du nicht nur wunderschöne Teile zauberst, sondern sie auch noch angemessen in Szene zu setzen weißt


----------



## Surtre (22. Dezember 2015)

1x 85mm VR-Nabe (wobei der Nabenkörper eher einer 100er Nabe entspricht), 16-Loch
1x 116mm HR-Nabe, 16-Loch, M30-Ritzelaufnahme






Die Carbonmittelhülsen passen nicht zum Deemax-Thema, man möge es mir verzeihen. 

Die nächste Baustelle steht damit fest:


----------



## paradox (23. Dezember 2015)

Carbonhülsen unverantwortlich! 

Sehr geil!


----------



## iceis (23. Dezember 2015)

Wie genau ist bei den Naben eigentlich das Carbonrohr mit dem Rest verbunden?


----------



## Surtre (23. Dezember 2015)

iceis schrieb:


> Wie genau ist bei den Naben eigentlich das Carbonrohr mit dem Rest verbunden?


Dort wird noch geklebt, aktuell sind die Teile nur zusammengesteckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (2. Januar 2016)

LRS fertig



Objektiv kaputt (steht nicht in direktem Zusammenhang)


----------



## spümco (2. Januar 2016)

Wie schön doch Wahnsinn ausschauen kann...


----------



## Surtre (2. Januar 2016)

Gestern im Frust ganz vergessen zu wiegen:


----------



## Dr.Hossa (2. Januar 2016)

...und das mit Deemax Felgen


----------



## gpzmandel (2. Januar 2016)

Bin durch Zufall bei dir gelandet, das ist ja sowas von geiler scheiß und Porno  dazu. Du hast mein vollen Respekt. Die Felgen der Oberhammer und ich steh auf grün. Schaue mir das mal weiterhin an hier bin gespannt auf das Endergebnis.


----------



## Surtre (3. Januar 2016)

Zwei neue Erkenntnisse:
1. Der Anfängerfehler, dass das Ventil nicht im Speichenfreiraum liegt, bleibt ärgerlich, auch wenn er mir lang nicht mehr passiert ist.  
2. Der 16" Black Jack ist ganz schön schmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadine09 (3. Januar 2016)

Traumhaft schön....

Memo an mich selbst: Ausbildung Maschinenschlosser,  Schweißerschein,  Maschinenfuhrpark besorgen,  Ingenieurswissen aneignen....pufff...Traum...puff....


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. Januar 2016)

Surtre schrieb:


> 2. Der 16" Black Jack ist ganz schön schmal.


Auf welche Breite kommt er denn?
Mein Speci Roller in 16x2,125" kommt bei 25mm Mw/2bar auf 51,5mm an den Stollen, falls dir das weiterhilft.


----------



## Surtre (3. Januar 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Auf welche Breite kommt er denn?
> Mein Speci Roller in 16x2,125" kommt bei 25mm Mw/2bar auf 51,5mm an den Stollen, falls dir das weiterhilft.


Der Black Jack hat nur 45mm.
Das ist ein sehr guter Tipp, vielen Dank! Im Gegensatz zum Mad Mike hält sich das Mehrgewicht des Rollers (wenn die offizielle Angabe stimmt) ja in Grenzen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. Januar 2016)

Surtre schrieb:


> Der Black Jack hat nur 45mm.


Oha, das ist echt mager.

Ich schaue mal, ob ich das Gewicht noch irgendwo habe, sonst wieg ich ihn nochmal.


----------



## Surtre (3. Januar 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Memo an mich selbst: Ausbildung Maschinenschlosser,  Schweißerschein,  Maschinenfuhrpark besorgen,  Ingenieurswissen aneignen und mit dem, was man macht gleichzeitig uneingeschränkt Spaß haben und den Lebensunterhalt verdienen....pufff...Traum...puff....


Da wäre ich auch dabei!


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. Januar 2016)

Surtre schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zum Mad Mike hält sich das Mehrgewicht des Rollers (wenn die offizielle Angabe stimmt) ja in Grenzen.



Der Mad Mike wird mit 540g angegeben, oder? Speci schreibt, der Roller wiegt 420g, was nicht mal mehr als schlechte Schätzung durchgeht.
Es sind 526g bei meinem.


----------



## paradox (3. Januar 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Der Mad Mike wird mit 540g angegeben, oder? Speci schreibt, der Roller wiegt 420g, was nicht mal mehr als schlechte Schätzung durchgeht.
> Es sind 526g bei meinem.


 aber fett isser


----------



## Surtre (3. Januar 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Der Mad Mike wird mit 540g angegeben, oder? Speci schreibt, der Roller wiegt 420g, was nicht mal mehr als schlechte Schätzung durchgeht.
> Es sind 526g bei meinem.


Schade eigentlich, Danke für das Nachwiegen.


----------



## giant_r (5. Januar 2016)

@Surtre , ich weiss nicht, ob du dich an meinen einwurf zum bo12 erinnerst, daher an wieder stelle : mit dem ding legst du die latte wieder richtig hoch. und ich mag die commençal kinderbikes. im original evtl. ein wenig scher, dafuer aber echte mtbs und zumindest bei uns in spanien echt fair in preis. ich finde es toll, dass du soviel zeit (und sicher auch geld) in das teil stecken kannst. freue mich schon auf das endergebnis und auf das 20".


----------



## Surtre (7. Januar 2016)

Die Bremse ist gesetzt:



Formula R1 Racing mit roten Kolbendeckeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadine09 (7. Januar 2016)

Mehr mehr mehr


----------



## Triturbo (7. Januar 2016)

Traumhaft


----------



## trolliver (8. Januar 2016)

Schon ein brauchbarer Hobel... hattest du nicht ein 12"-Bike zu versch... kaufen?


----------



## Surtre (8. Januar 2016)

Das 12"-Rad wird intern nachgenutzt.


----------



## trifi70 (8. Januar 2016)

Nachleg... äh... nachnutzen is imma jut!


----------



## Thebike69 (12. Januar 2016)

Hi Surtre,
wie bist du zufrieden mit denn Formula R1 Racing bremsen?

Ich hatte mal die C1 und war trotz das mich alle belächelten oder bemitleidet hatten sehr zufrieden. 
Momentan fahre ich die Avid X0 Trail, nun hätte ich gerne die R1
Gruß 
Mike


----------



## Surtre (12. Januar 2016)

@Thebike69
Bislang war die Bremse im Haushalt nur am Laufrad verbaut, selbst fahre ich sie nicht. Meine Beweggründe sie wieder zu verwenden sind die Kompaktheit der Gebereinheit, die Optik und die gut einstellbare geringe Griffweite. Über andere Eigenschaften der Bremse, wie z.B. die Standfestigkeit kann ich nicht urteilen, Sorry. Für das Rad, was gerade aufgebaut wird, ist es vermutlich auch nicht entscheidend.


----------



## Surtre (19. Januar 2016)

Die Umbauteile für die vordere Bremse sind endlich fertiggestellt:



Der Vorbau wurde bei der Gelegenheit genauso wie beim Jumper befräst, das Cockpit ist so gut wie fertig.







ToDo bevor die Kurbel verbaut wird: 
-restliche Schrauben für die VR-Bremse kürzen
-Leitungsführung Gabel 
-Bremse hinten kürzen und entlüften


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Januar 2016)

Alter Vadder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (20. Januar 2016)

Sehr schön, hast meine Idee gut umgesetzt!


----------



## spümco (20. Januar 2016)

Kannst Du zu den Umbauarbeiten mal kurz was sagen, auf den Fotos erkenn ich dazu nix...


----------



## Surtre (20. Januar 2016)

Die Gabel wurde ja in der Einbauhöhe von unten gekürzt: Die Achsposition wurde versetzt. Die Position der Bremssockel passt damit nicht mehr. Mit einem bearbeiteten PM-PM-Adapter (Verschraubung Bremssattel gekürzt, Auflage Bremssockel versetzt) und gekürzten Bremssockeln an der Gabel (die sowieso geplant werden mussten) sitzt der Bremssattel jetzt wieder an passender Stelle oberhalb der Scheibenmitte.


----------



## Surtre (31. Januar 2016)

Heute habe ich die zaghaften Sonnenstrahlen genutzt und den aktuellen Stand  fotografiert. Es sind wieder Erkenntnisse dazu gekommen:
1. Ich muss unbedingt mein Lieblingsobjektiv reparieren lassen.
2. Ich mag die Kurbel antriebsseitig immer noch nicht: Rechts Pfui, links Hui sozusagen (nur nicht aus dem Kontext reissen )
3. Neongrüne Teile lassen sich ebenfalls bescheiden aufs Bild bannen.
4. Eigentlich fehlt gar nicht mehr so viel.


----------



## Triturbo (31. Januar 2016)

Die Kurbel im einzelnen ist wirklich ein Traum. Aber verbaut wirkt sie auf der Antriebsseite wirklich nicht, da geb ich dir vollkommen recht  Auch wenn es Frevel ist: evtl schwarz dippen? Könnte man ja mit Fotoshop mal machen, wirkt am Rad bestimmt ruhiger. 

Ansonten kann man (wiederholt) nur sagen: Hut ab!  Die Details (Rahmen, dessen Decals und besonders der Tretlagerbereich, Gabel, Laufräder, und und und) heben das Rad auf eine komplett neue Ebene. Es ist ohne jeden Zweifel ein Traumrad.


----------



## Roelof (31. Januar 2016)

Wird klasse!  was sagt die Waage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (31. Januar 2016)

Danke @all 
Ich halte die Augen weiter nach einer Alternativkurbel offen.  Der Plastidip-Tipp ist aber gut @Triturbo.  Zur Not lässt es sich ja rückgängig machen. Digital geschwärzt sieht es jedenfall nicht mehr nach fc-nx75 aus.



Roelof schrieb:


> Wird klasse!  was sagt die Waage?


Die durfte sich noch nicht äußern. Das ist so wie mit den Tachos von schnellen Autos: Macht nur nervös...


----------



## ONE78 (31. Januar 2016)

falls du die kurbel loswerden willst


----------



## iceis (1. Februar 2016)

Zumindest so direkt von der Seite gesehen find ich das auf der Antriebsseite einfach nur eine rot eloxierte Abdeckung auf der Achse der Kurbel fehlt.


----------



## Surtre (2. Februar 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> ...was sagt die Waage?


Hätte ich es mal nicht drangehangen. Im ersten Viertel nach 5kg wird es sich wohl einpendeln... Mit anderen Felgen und einer anderen Kurbel sollte die 4 vor dem Komma kein Problem sein. @paradox wird das dann bestimmt zeigen. 

Der Sitzbereich ist nun auch fertig:
handelsüblicher Sattel, Bearbeitung, recycletes Leder und wie schon beim 12"-Rad die tatkräftige Unterstützung meiner Frau:




Der Sattel wurde in der Größe geschrumpft. Das ziemlich zarte Mantelleder bildet jede Delle ab, die beim Verkleinern des Schaumpolsters entstanden ist.



(Kameraakku leer, deshalb nur ein teils unscharfes Bild)

Die Kombination aus entsprechend aufgepolstertem SLR und "normaler" Stütze wird bestimmt leichter sein. Im Gegensatz zum SLR konnte ich den I-Beam-Sattel allerdings kürzen ohne die Hälfte der Verbindung von Sattelschale und Gestell wegzuschneiden.




Die Sattelstütze ist übrigens aus dem bearbeiteten Kopf einer 30,9er I-Beam-Micro-Stütze (gibt es gebraucht günstiger als einer 27,2er ) und der Fortsetzung des Rohrs der aktuellen Stütze des 12"-Rades gebaut.


----------



## paradox (3. Februar 2016)

Heeeeeee @Surtre


----------



## Surtre (5. Februar 2016)

So in etwa @iceis? 



Danke an @Triturbo für die Idee des Sprühgummis und für das Visualisieren.


----------



## jts-nemo (5. Februar 2016)

Ganzes Rad bitte!


----------



## iceis (5. Februar 2016)

Jo, fast so wie ich mir das gedacht hatte 
Sehr gut gemacht!


----------



## Triturbo (6. Februar 2016)

Gerne  Die Umsetzung mit dem roten Ring wirkt sehr edel.


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Februar 2016)

Surtre schrieb:


> So in etwa @iceis?
> 
> 
> 
> Danke an @Triturbo für die Idee des Sprühgummis und für das Visualisieren.



Welches Plasti Dip hast du dafür genommen? Ich dachte immer, das Zeug ist matt.
Ach ja: sieht gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (6. Februar 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Welches Plasti Dip hast du dafür genommen? Ich dachte immer, das Zeug ist matt.


Dieses hier
Im normalen Betrieb wird es aber vermutlich nicht so glänzen, die Oberfläche sieht ohne Ölschicht durch feinen Staub schnell stumpf aus.


----------



## zzeuzz (6. Februar 2016)

Respekt,  ich hoffe nur,  dass du weißt das es am ersten Tag schon x Kratzer haben wird . 



Ronny


----------



## Surtre (7. Februar 2016)

Das Rad soll doch auch benutzt werden, die Reifen werden bestimmt auch dreckig. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-selbstbauten-teil-2.496530/page-273#post-13419810


----------



## Surtre (21. Februar 2016)

Ich drück' mich gerade davor das Rad fertig zu stellen. Eigentlich sind alle Teile da und es muss nur noch der Gabelschaft gekürzt werden. Ich warte noch auf Alternativen zum Thema Kurbel. Oder genauer: Auf die Pakete mit den Teilen. 

Damit ich zwischenzeitlich nicht aus der Übung komme, kürze ich fix eine Kurbel für das Stadtrad. Die Überbleibselsammlung sieht jetzt so aus:


----------



## -N0bodY- (21. Februar 2016)

Bekommst ja richtig Übung im Kurbel kürzen.


----------



## Surtre (24. Februar 2016)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Bekommst ja richtig Übung im Kurbel kürzen.


Wart's mal ab. 

Weil ich die gekürzte Ultegra gerade demontiere: Der Q-Faktor lag bei 147mm, weniger ging mit dem Hinterbau und der Pedalgewindekonstruktion nicht. Mal schauen, ob ich bei der nächsten Kurbel mehr herausholen kann.


----------



## nadine09 (27. Februar 2016)

Von wo bis wo misst man eigentlich den Q Faktor?  Mitte Pedale bis Mitte Pedale?


----------



## Surtre (27. Februar 2016)

Von Pedalanlagefläche zu Pedalanlagefläche an der Kurbel wird der Q-Faktor gemessen.


----------



## nadine09 (28. Februar 2016)

Ah ok, vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (2. März 2016)

Für Zwischendurch:



730er XT-Kurbel auf 105mm gekürzt, vom großen LK befreit, ein wenig befräst (ziemlich konservativ), gebeizt und gleitgeschliffen
(und etwas zum Ausprobieren des reparierten Objektivs )


----------



## -N0bodY- (2. März 2016)

oh... wie Lecker... schön Kurbelsuppe.  

Wo hast du die Gleitschleifen lassen wenn man fragen darf?
Du wirst doch wohl nicht so ein maschinchen im Keller stehen haben oder?


----------



## Surtre (2. März 2016)

So verständnisvoll sind unsere Nachbarn dann nicht. Ich habe einen Bekannten mit einer Troggleitschleifanlage in Werkbankformat, der die Kurbelarme hat durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## Brainman (2. März 2016)

Surtre schrieb:


> Für Zwischendurch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klasse aus. Die 730 ist aber auch ne schöne Grundlage


----------



## KIV (2. März 2016)

Wotzefak is 'Gleitschleifen'..? Wofür..?


----------



## Surtre (2. März 2016)

In meinem Fall diente es zum Entgraten/ Kantenverrunden und Angleichen der bearbeiteten und originalen Oberflächen. (Die Kurbel soll am Stadtrad verbaut werden.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (2. März 2016)

Gleitschleifen ist schon was feines ....  man muss sich dabei nämlich nicht abmühen... macht ja die Machine.

Gut wenn man dann noch jemanden kennt der solch ein Gerät sein eigen nennt.


----------



## Luke-VTT (9. März 2016)

Bester Thread seit langem. Genauer gesagt seit Deinem letzten Projekt @Surtre - in der Geschichte des Forums haben mir bisher nur die Selbstbauthreads voon @525Rainer soviel Freude gemacht. BTW - wo steckt der eigentlich? Long time no see!


----------



## Surtre (13. März 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen @all! 
Ich hoffe, dass ich demnächst die neue Kurbel zeigen und den Aufbau endlich abschließen kann. Gestern gab es einen großen Schritt dahingehend, dass die Kurbelarme wieder Pedale aufnehmen können.


----------



## Surtre (17. März 2016)

Es passiert noch etwas:


----------



## Surtre (24. März 2016)

Und das nächste Teil ist fertig: 



Das, was an dem Schlüsselanhänger vorher hing, braucht noch ein wenig bis zum Fertigwerden. 
Übergabetermin des Rades soll übrigens der 04.05. sein. Sollte klappen...


----------



## paradox (25. März 2016)

Wir sind gespannt!


----------



## Master | Torben (25. März 2016)

Surtre schrieb:


> Übergabetermin des Rades soll übrigens der 04.05. sein. Sollte klappen...



 dann ist es also für meinen Geburtstag - ich bin ja soooo aufgeregt


----------



## KIV (26. März 2016)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> dann ist es also für meinen Geburtstag - ich bin ja soooo aufgeregt


Oder doch für meine Frau..?!?


----------



## Surtre (30. März 2016)

Was vom Schlüsselanhänger übrig blieb: (rechts)





Master | Torben schrieb:


> dann ist es also für meinen Geburtstag - ich bin ja soooo aufgeregt


Am Empfänger (generisches Maskulinum) wird nichts geändert. Die in Post 1 genannten Eckdaten stimmen aber nicht mehr: Eine HTII-Kurbel ist es nicht an der ich gerade werkele:



Innenlagerhersteller und -farbe bleiben aber gleich.


----------



## Brainman (30. März 2016)

Ein AM Kurbel. Sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadine09 (31. März 2016)

Eine SR  AM Kurbel ... eeek

Wann geht's weiter?  Ich bin schon so gespannt


----------



## trifi70 (31. März 2016)

Surtre schrieb:


> Was vom Schlüsselanhänger übrig blieb: (rechts)


Danke für die Auflösung. Ich fragte mich schon, das das für ein abgefahrenes Ritzel am Schlüsselbund war...


----------



## Surtre (3. April 2016)

O.k., es geht los mit den Infos zur Kurbel Version 2:
Bei der ersten Version hat mir der Kurbelspider nicht gefallen: In meinen Augen zu klobig/flächig, der Übergang zum Kettenblatt nicht harmonisch. Auf der Wunschliste stand also eine Kurbel mit folgenden Eigenschaften:
-schlanker Spider für 26T-Kettenblätter
-nicht allzu schwer
-integrierte Kurbelwelle mit <30mm Durchmesser, dabei kein Campa
-geringer Ausgangs-Q-Faktor
-gebraucht/defekt halbwegs günstig erjagbar
Dabei sollten die Kurbelarme hohl sein. Ein wenig Anspruch muss ein. 
Der schlankste Spider, den es gibt, ist gar kein Spider. Folglich fiel die Wahl auf eine Kurbel mit DM-Kettenblatt, genauer eine SRAM-Force, bzw. die ungelabelte Version. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: So sieht die Kurbel jetzt aus:



-105mm Kurbelarmlänge
-144mm Q-Faktor
-26T Kettenblatt mit GXP-Offset und zusätzlichem Spacer
Zugegeben, schlank sind die Kurbelarme nicht...

In die Kurbelarme wurden formschlüssig Aluinserts eingeklebt:



Das Ganze ist für den eigentlichen Einsatzzweck mal wieder überdimensioniert, ich möchte es ja aber auch mal fahren. 

Die Pedalauflagefläche wurde zylindrisch gesenkt. Darauf kommt eine Aluscheibe:



Ein bisschen bearbeitet wurde auch noch, nicht zuletzt um den Q-Faktor weiter zu reduzieren. Die Welle musste ich diesmal zum Glück nicht auspressen. 




Das Gewicht muss ich nachreichen. Nach dem Fotografieren fiel mir auf, dass die beiden Dichtringe des Innenlagers noch im Keller lagen.  Leichter als Version 1 ist sie aber. Die breiten Zähne und die Dekofrässpuren des Kettenblatts könnte man noch entfernen, dann wäre es aber nicht mehr rot...
Bilder im montierten Zustand kommen ebenfalls nach und nach.


----------



## Brainman (3. April 2016)

Saubere Arbeit 
Ich finde das Kettenblatt o.K. so wie es ist.


----------



## -N0bodY- (3. April 2016)

Du hast dich mal wieder selbst übertroffen...... schaut wieder mal mega stark aus


----------



## nadine09 (3. April 2016)

Sehr schön  .  Immer wieder genial, was du da zauberst


----------



## nollak (3. April 2016)

Ganz Stark!


----------



## Surtre (3. April 2016)

Vielen Dank!
Der Vollständigkeit halber:


----------



## giant_r (3. April 2016)

da waere man gerne dein sohn......
einfach klasse
r.
ps: mach bitte vor die hintere 4 in photoshop ein deutliches komma, sonst kommt noch einer auf die idee,  dass das teil mit zubehoer ueber 4kg wiegt, haehaehae.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (3. April 2016)

Das Problem hat man vermutlich nur auf dem Telefon.


----------



## Triturbo (4. April 2016)

Hammer, einfach nur hammer


----------



## Luke-VTT (5. April 2016)

giant_r schrieb:


> da waere man gerne dein sohn......



Das Rad ist allerdings für die Tochter.


----------



## giant_r (5. April 2016)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Das Rad ist allerdings für die Tochter.



ja, ich weiss, aber ich bin ein maennlein und warte nur drauf, dass  surtre mich adoptiert.....


----------



## -N0bodY- (5. April 2016)

giant_r schrieb:


> ja, ich weiss, aber ich bin ein maennlein und warte nur drauf, dass  surtre mich adoptiert.....



dann stell dich hinten an    so einen Vater würden sich wohl viele der Rad verrückten hier wünschen


----------



## giant_r (5. April 2016)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> dann stell dich hinten an    so einen Vater würden sich wohl viele der Rad verrückten hier wünschen


warum hinten anstellen, ich war zuerst da..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (11. April 2016)

Leute, ruhig bleiben. Es git da leider ein ganz großes Hindernis:
Wir haben demnächst eine schöne reihenförmige Verteilung der Räder:
die Kleinste: 1 Rad
die Größte: 2 Räder
Frauchen: 3 Räder
Ich: 4 Räder
Wenn jetzt noch jemand dazukommen würde, müssten wir ja jeder ein Fahrrad mehr haben. Ich könnte mich aber gar nicht entscheiden. 

Spaß beiseite: Das Rad ist fertig. 



Wenn ich Zeit zum Fotografieren habe und mir eine Location eingefallen ist, gibt es mehr Bilder.


----------



## giant_r (12. April 2016)

musst du meinen hoffnung mit so einer grausamen aufzaehlung zerstoeren?.....
denke ich werde es aber ueberleben.
als kleinen vorgeschmack auf die bilder evtl. schon mal ne gewichtsangabe?


----------



## pepperbikes (12. April 2016)

Großartig!


----------



## nadine09 (12. April 2016)

Er lässt uns einfach zappeln   unglaublich!

 Sohnemann ist jetzt endlich auch Fahrradfahrer,  derzeit noch mit nem 14" BMW Kidsbike....Ich plane ein 16zoll und würde gerne die 6kg Marke  knacken. Sollte doch ohne Schaltung machbar sein oder?


----------



## drehvial (12. April 2016)

16 Zoll sub 6 gibt es "out of the box" von Kubikes (in der "Superlight"-variante sogar nahe bei 5 kg). Kania ist etwas drüber.

und wir alle warten auf die Fotos...


----------



## Roelof (12. April 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> ...Ich plane ein 16zoll und würde gerne die 6kg Marke  knacken. Sollte doch ohne Schaltung machbar sein oder?


ja klar - wie viel drunter soll es denn sein??


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (12. April 2016)

Oder der belter von Early Rider - ist auch unter 6 kg


----------



## Diman (12. April 2016)

Oder CNOC16 ohne Kettenschutz. 

@Surtre: Sehr geil!


----------



## nadine09 (13. April 2016)

Supi,  dann hab ich ja ein wenig Auswahl... Vielen Dank!


----------



## Surtre (13. April 2016)

...unter fünf geht dann auch irgendwie:



In dem Beutel links befinden sich übrigens die gesammelten Späne des Radaufbaus. Im unteren Teil sind sie schon verdichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (13. April 2016)

.../und das teil rechts in der ecke wird ein 16er fatbike? das gewicht ist super, wenn ich denke, dass unser 16er ku bike mit 5,7 kg ohne viel pimpen schon echt super lauft, dann muss das commençal mit dem gewicht richtig abgehen.


----------



## Surtre (13. April 2016)

Das wird das 16"-Stadtrad.  Das grüne Rad würde vermutlich nicht lange vor der Kita stehen...


----------



## -N0bodY- (13. April 2016)

Und das nächste Bike Schmiedest du dann selber aus den gesammelten Spänen? 

Nein Spaß Beiseite..... da hast du aber ganz schön die Späne fliegen lassen


----------



## track94 (13. April 2016)

Surtre schrieb:


> Das wird das 16"-Stadtrad.  Das grüne Rad würde vermutlich nicht lange vor der Kita stehen...



Ich zieh das Rad vom Großen jeden Tag mit der Follow me zurück in die heimische Garage  
Papa braucht halt noch Training


----------



## pepperbikes (15. April 2016)

Surtre schrieb:


> Das wird das 16"-Stadtrad.  Das grüne Rad würde vermutlich nicht lange vor der Kita stehen...


Wenn es nach denn Mädchen geht vielleicht schon - meine zeigt mir jeden Morgen ein Elsa-Eiskönigin-Rad 12 1/2" mit Stützrädern vor der Kita...
Aber noch noch bestimmen die Eltern über die Räder....

Noch Mal Glückwunsch zum super Aufbau!


----------



## trolliver (15. April 2016)

Ich glaube auch, vor Kitas erwarten die wenigsten hochwertige (jenseits von Puky, was ja schon als hochwertig gilt) Räder. Philipps Rad fand zwar ein paar Mal Anerkennung von Jungs oder deren Vätern, doch gewußt, was da steht (und das ist im Vergleich zum Commencal nichts Besonderes) haben die, auch wenn ich mal ein paar Details preisgegeben habe, nie. Ultegra-Schaltwerk? Bißchen klein, oder? 

Abschließen bzw. Anschließen ist obligatorisch, klar. Aber wer soll solch ein Einzelstück klauen - und wieder verscheuern können? Das ist doch wie der berühmte bunte Hund. Ich lasse Philipp jedenfalls mit seinen guten Rädern rumfahren. Abus-gesichert, natürlich. ;-))


----------



## nadine09 (15. April 2016)

Ja,  ist mir auch schon aufgefallen!  Den Unterschied merken die Puckyeltern erst, wenn unser 3 1/2 Jähriger nach 4km immer noch bock hat auf Fahrradfahren. Ich sag auch bei meinen Rädern nie was das gekostet hat... Ruft eh nur Kopfschütteln hervor. 

Jede investierte Minute und jeder investierte Cent erfreut mich mit Glücksgefühlen, wenn der Zwerg dadurch mega Spaß am Fahren hat und ich sehe, wie leicht es ihm fällt


----------



## Surtre (17. April 2016)

Am Wochenende ging es nochmal mit den alten Rad nach Thale:



Heute waren Zeit und Licht kurzfristig halbwegs da, für einen spannenden Hintertgrund hat es nicht mehr gereicht. Der Rahmen lässt sich sowieso besch*** ablichten:


























Falls es für ein BdW reicht:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1994401

Morgen geht es mit dem Bau des Stadtrads weiter.


----------



## -N0bodY- (17. April 2016)

Wieder mal ein richtig schönes kleines Kunstwerk mit vielen schönen Details geworden. 
Respekt und Anerkennung auch für die vielen Eigenbauten/Modifikationen.  Einfach wieder irre gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (19. April 2016)

Hast du richtig schön gemacht, das Ergebnis spricht für sich und dich, bzw. deine Arbeit  

P.s. Als nächstes bitte ein Bild, wenn dein Kind mit dem grünen Commencal den Ziel Table in Thale springt


----------



## Triturbo (19. April 2016)

Einfach klasse. Der Begriff Kunst trifft dieses Projekt echt gut. Tolle Arbeit und ein ausgezeichnetes Ergebnis


----------



## Surtre (5. Mai 2016)

Übergabe erfolgreich, die Große hat sich gefreut. Sie wollte gleich, dass das Rad mit nach Hahnenklee kommt. Keine Einwände  
Heute gab es deswegen eine kurze Einstellfahrt.


----------



## nadine09 (5. Mai 2016)

Sieht richtig schnell aus!  Ich bin guter Dinge, dass wir am Wochenende auch Übergabe machen können!  Wie alt/jung ist denn die Fahrerin,  und welche Übersetzung fährt sie... Und wie breit hast du den Lenker gemacht? Mal schauen, ob wir mit unserem Commencal nur halbwegs in die Nähe eures Commencal kommen .  Hast du mal ein Gesamtgewicht?


----------



## Surtre (6. Mai 2016)

Die Fahrerin ist vier geworden und aktuell 1,05m groß. Ich habe erstmal in Ermangelung besseren Wissens 26/13T montiert. Dem BO12 könnte ich fix das 14er Ritzel entwenden, wenn die Überstzung zu streng sein sollte.
Mit leichten Pedalen liegt das Gewicht des Rades bei 4,95kg, mit den griffigen Pedalen waren es, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere 5,05kg.


----------



## Surtre (4. September 2016)

Das Rad ist weiterhin im Einsatz, bis auf die Klingel und wechselnde Blumendeko gab es keine Änderungen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

